# finding a house



## mina1985 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear all,

I'm an engineer from egypt and I will move to australia by next month and I'd like to find a studio apartment to live in in sydney when I arrive there. also if there's a better solution let me know.

Can anyone provide me with a website that I can use to find an apartment to rent and stay in for few months?

Thanks for you all

Mina


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

Google gumtree Sydney or house agents in Sydney.


----------



## mina1985 (Nov 25, 2014)

kene said:


> Google gumtree Sydney or house agents in Sydney.


actually I couldn't find something useful by google, if you know certain agent or website can u tell me pls?


----------



## kene (Nov 12, 2013)

www.gumtree.com.au
That will take u to the gumtree home page. In the second space on home page change any province u see there to Sydney. Otherwise u will be searching all d provinces.
U will see a list of options on the left lower side starting with automobiles. But go down and click 'real estate' , it will give options then u can click 'rent apartment'.
Down the options also u will see number of rooms, price range etc, north or south of Sydney ( these will help u narrow ur search).
Agents may not assist u now as they may prefer u to be present first in Australia. U will need reference from the previous places u lived, proof of income. Police report and other requirements. 
Get someone to accommodate u first or a hotel for a couple of weeks b4 u can rent and also understand the complicated renting system in Australia.


----------

